# Sauvegarde terminée ou pas ?



## Rollmops (23 Avril 2022)

Bonsoir à tous 

Comme on peut le voir sur la capture d'écran [Capture 1] ci-joint dans les réglages Icloud il est indiqué 382 Go sur 2 To (1)

Mais si je clique sur sauvegardes (2) la sauvegarde se déclenche "sauvegarde en cours" [capture 2]

Est-ce que ma sauvegarde est terminée ou pas ?
Ou il y a une relance de sauvegarde inutile ?

Merci


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Avril 2022)

Tu utilises 382Go d’espace iCloud sur les 2To disponibles pour ton forfait.
La sauvegarde sur iCloud de ton iPad est en cours.


----------

